# Postmates really charges 15 cents to pay me...



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I just started Postmates and got my 1st deposit yesterday... WOW, I have to pay to get paid. 15 cents and they have to split the deposits into more than one transfer. WTF!!


----------



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

its moronic.. they will do 5 deposits a week sometimes as small as 1.50 and each time they take .15 which may not seem like much but it does add up. they should allow each person to decide how often they want deposits instead of doing 5 a week .. it would be better to just do one a week. one of many flaws with postmates.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I just got an email from Doordash, they're rolling out fast pay (instant pay) in SF bayarea in a few weeks. $2 each transaction, ouch. Weekly deposits is still free though.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Yup. And as you said, they’ll split the deposits into as many as “necessary” (possible). It’s a disgusting practice.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I'll take the free weekly pay day over immediate cashout. I like consistency with a set pay day, not here & there. Looks like Postmates may be out... I just started with Uber Eats, and soon Instacart, any payout fees with either of those??


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

junbug7 said:


> I'll take the free weekly pay day over immediate cashout. I like consistency with a set pay day, not here & there. Looks like Postmates may be out... I just started with Uber Eats, and soon Instacart, any payout fees with either of those??


Uber eats free weekly direct deposit & .50 for instant payout



Slyone said:


> its moronic.. they will do 5 deposits a week sometimes as small as 1.50 and each time they take .15 which may not seem like much but it does add up. they should allow each person to decide how often they want deposits instead of doing 5 a week .. it would be better to just do one a week. one of many flaws with postmates.


Yeah that's pretty annoying and so is the fake Blitz I keep getting notified for twice a day.... ubereats model much better laid out on the map with the multipliers


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Uber eats free weekly direct deposit & .50 for instant payout


Free instant pay with their Uber Go Bank Card, which I use. It's actually a decent ATM card because you can use literally every CVS and Walgreens ATM for free.


----------

